# Do you participate in sanctioned motorsport events?



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Just curious to see how many people in here participate in sanctioned events. If you do, let us all know what you do - ie drag, autocross, road race.

Me: Road Rally, Solo II, Winter Solo II, went in 1 rallycross event


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

AUTOX all the way baby..!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SCCA Solo II for now, hopefully when I get enough for a cage I'll move on to Solo I


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I've gone Auto-X and Drag Racing before in my old car...

The SENTRA has been to one Auto-X event so far...people kept telling me...Do you know your dampers are worn out? I was like..." for the 20th time...YES I DO!!!" LOL


...don't want to take it down the 1/4...too embarassing...


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

I race in NASA's newest series, the SE-R Cup 

Check out www.trackracers.com for details.

Here's some vids:
http://twinkie.ucdavis.edu/cup/paule.mov
http://twinkie.ucdavis.edu/cup/duel.mov
http://twinkie.ucdavis.edu/cup/duel.mov

Couple in car videos that are big, but worth the download IMO:
http://www.usher.to/multimedia/movies/vegas_sun_front_race.mpg
http://www.usher.to/multimedia/movies/vegas_sun_rear_race.mpg



Tom


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Team Kickback's shizniks is phat 'n' stupid!

We know you drive and Mike digs up the free mad powah, but what function does Rob's mama have on your team? Make chili cheese shakes for refreshment?

As for the poll, I used to run Solo II.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Team Kickback's shizniks is phat 'n' stupid!
> *


W3rd! 



> *We know you drive and Mike digs up the free mad powah, but what function does Rob's mama have on your team? Make chili cheese shakes for refreshment?
> *


Mike now has his own ride, yo! Team Kickback is flossin 2 cars now, so no one will pass me because Ph4t Daddy Mike will be blockin' for me while he pumps out da beatz. Look for another season championship next year, too.




> *As for the poll, I used to run Solo II. *


Do they hold burnout contests?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You know my answer. Can't wait for more Auto-X!!


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I joined NASA thinking I could get my car on the road this summer. Fat chance. I have run into too many little problems. So I am aiming for next season.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

AutoX-ing whenever possible, and the occasional open track session. Next season I'm going to try to get involved with some drivers' ed events on the track with the PCA and the local BMW club.


----------

